# Axiom Tactical Slingshot By Flippinoutslingshots



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello boys and girls! Here I have decided to give a review of the "Axiom Tactical Slingshot in Polymer" from Flippinout Slingshots.

If your reading this you are probably familiar with the world's foremost purveyor of slingshot erotica, also known as Flippinout Slingshots. I for one have spent a significant amount of time pouring over the pictures of the amazingly beautiful slingshots that come out of his shop. I always thought his Axiom model was the cat's meow, but could not justify shelling out the significant amount of cash for one his custom beauties. One day I was desperately trying to come up with this justification when I suddenly remembered seeing a polymer Axiom design on the Flippinout website at a price that I could be guilt free about(around $26 before shipping).

So... *russian accent* "Push Button".........make it happen.

Bottom line, this is an economy version of an Axiom. I mean that in a good way.

Its made from a polymer, or "some plastic like material" as I like to say. This stuff is tuff. I seriously doubt this frame will ever break/dent. Its not much on looks, but that's not the point. The shape is what makes this thing nice.

I shoot finger support at a 90 degree angle. The double concave cut from the handle up the forks is pure genius. This allows wonderful placement of the ring finger, fore finger and thumb. also, the narrow "waist" really does make for a very comfortable grip.

At first the size of the frame seemed quite small to me. After an acclimation period of a week, plinking everyday, I didn't want to shoot anything else.

The frame is designed to be set up for either OTT or TTF. The slingshot came banded with single straight cut TBG, and although I'm not really sure a bandset belongs in a review of the frame, I gotta say the pouch attached was awesome. I ordered six of these pouches yesterday, after shooting with that one for a month I had a really hard time going back to anything else.

When received there was a lanyard attached, I found this to be a real nuisance. Maybe its just me, but a piece of paracord that is hardly large enough to wear around my wrist while shooting( so it just dangles there and sometimes gets caught up with the bands) gets annoying. Not a problem though, a quick flash of my pocket knife fixed it.

What it comes down to is that this is a wonderfully designed , tough, and very shootable slingshot at what I consider a bargain price. Short on shine, big on function. Simplicity and affordability working hand in hand once again. Perfect for a glovebox, toolbox,tacklebox, or (my personal favorite) the back pocket.

gotta run(Ill add a pic tomorrow, sorry time for work now)


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

**** you, QIMN!

I have the exact same slingshot at home! I am currently overseas and I've been waiting a month to get back to a) my wife and







my new slingshots and I have 2 weeks to go.

Great review, I'm looking forward to shooting with mine.

Edit: I disagree with censoring "[email protected]" as it looks like I just told Quarter In My Nose to get fudged. It was "d.a.m.n you", for the record


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Hello boys and girls! Here I have decided to give a review of the "Axiom Tactical Slingshot in Polymer" from Flippinout Slingshots.
> 
> If your reading this you are probably familiar with the world's foremost purveyor of slingshot erotica, also known as Flippinout Slingshots. I for one have spent a significant amount of time pouring over the pictures of the amazingly beautiful slingshots that come out of his shop. I always thought his Axiom model was the cat's meow, but could not justify shelling out the significant amount of cash for one his custom beauties. One day I was desperately trying to come up with this justification when I suddenly remembered seeing a polymer Axiom design on the Flippinout website at a price that I could be guilt free about(around $26 before shipping).
> 
> ...


I am glad you obtained one of Nathan's creations. Even though I like to shoot a variety of slingshots. The ones I shoot regularly are with Nathan's touch. I just kept coming back to them from the first try of one of his models. They just fit for me so I get where you are coming from.

Ok, here is a shameless plug. I know the pouches are ones I make (SuperSure). I have had many people say the same as you "that they keep coming back to them." That is gratifying to hear. There is more to producing in volume, salable, consistent, high quality pouches than many may think. And it is coupled with a terrific product. We both care about quality and the details.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind review! That particular model is extremely popular and I send out several everyday.

I hear you about the lanyard, I don't care for them either but it is better to err on the side of caution. Going forward, i will make sure that they are longer to accommodate bigger hands and wrists.

The Axiom Tactical is now offered in black only and is quite a bit sexier than the neutral color previously offered. They are made from 5/8" HDPE, the same stuff used in industrial applications like feed chutes and cutting boards. It is extremely strong and fire is it's only kryptonite.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Sexy - can one assume as they're 'plastic', they're able to be painted any colour one wishes, with the correct paint?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

It comes in black!?!!!? Dang! Your not kidding 'quite a bit sexier'. Now I'm slightly torn between saving for an Axiom proper, or going with the instant(although less spectacular) gratification of the black polymer.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> It comes in black!?!!!? Dang! Your not kidding 'quite a bit sexier'. Now I'm slightly torn between saving for an Axiom proper, or going with the instant(although less spectacular) gratification of the black polymer.


You did not miss the opportunity when you ordered, these are brand new and how they will look moving forward.
I also have 4 other models coming out soon in the same material: Maxim Tactical, Maxim Champ, Ultima, and Peerless.... stay tuned!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is a pic of mine in the somewhat less awesome white-ish color(almost looks like it should glow in the dark, but it does not) Note: this is not the band set it comes with. This is one of Tex Shooters sets(of which I am quite fond). Also included is a pic of the SuperAwesome "SuperSure" pouch of RayShots creation that the slingshot came with. I moved the pouch to my own latest creation when the TGB finally gave out. Sorry if the pics are a little crappy, I'm gonna blame: the lighting, combined with being a little out of practice with my camera, and possibly using paint to re-size.

All buns glazing- I wish you a happy homecoming. I'm sure your wife and slingshots are both feeling a little lonely, gonna have to fix that.

Flippinout- 4 more models, within easy reach!! Oh dear, this is gonna be fun. Seriously excited now.


----------

